# hiendo / yendo



## Henrik Larsson

Tengo una duda que me corroe: "hiendo" (del verbo "hender") y "yendo" (del verbo "ir") son homófonos? No consigo encontrar una respuesta, ni siquiera sé si ambas palabras contienen el fonema /j/ o /ʎ/.

Gracias


----------



## torrebruno

Hola Henrik Larsson:
Opino que técnicamente no. Pronunciadas bajo el control estricto de la corrección fonética no suenan igual puesto que la hache es muda y la ye no.
Pero dependiendo del país o región, de sus formas peculiares de pronunciar, puede que suenen igual.
Pero esto no deja de ser una opinión lega, así que espera más comentarios documentados.
Un saludo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Suenan absolutamente igual. Un dato explícito lo verás en la doble posibilidad yerba/hierba. El fonema [y] en español se representa por /y/ o por /hi/ (realmente un dígrafo) cuando ocurre a principio de palabra.


----------



## Fernando

Pues yo las pronuncio diferente. Llámale hipercorrección, pero no esoy de acuerdo. Se parecen pero en la mayor parte de las hablas no se confunden.

La RAE no reconoce ninguna peculiaridad a la i a principio de palabra ni con "hi"+vocal. Ya sé que esto hay gente a la que no le dice nada, pero lo comento "a mayor abundamiento".


----------



## ErOtto

Fernando said:


> Pues yo las pronuncio diferente. Llámale hipercorrección, pero no esoy de acuerdo.



Me uno a la facción de los _*hipercorrectos*_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En un español parece una hipercorrección. El fonema fricativo linguopalatal central sonoro [ǰ] (o [y] si seguimos la notación de T. N. T.), o su alófono africado [ɟ] ([ŷ] en la notación de T. N. T.) tras consonante lateral o nasal (en interior de palabra o en fonética sintáctica) ortográficamente se representa siempre por /y/ o /hi/ en posición inicial. Quiere con esto decirse que su distinción fónica según su representación gráfica es una hpercorrección que no corresponde al sistema lingüístico del español.
Este tipo de hipercorrecciones es muy común en las hablas capitalinas y en muchas lenguas, no sólo en español. Obedece a intenciones expresivas.


----------



## jorgema

Pues es el mismo caso de _hierro_ y _yerro_, que a no ser que a alguien se le dé por ser hipercorrecto, suenan exactamente igual (aunque ahora me ha entrado la duda de cómo lo pronunciarán en el Río de la Plata).


----------



## Lexinauta

jorgema said:


> Pues es el mismo caso de _hierro_ y _yerro_, que a no ser que a alguien se le dé por ser hipercorrecto, suenan exactamente igual (aunque ahora me ha entrado la duda de cómo lo pronunciarán en el Río de la Plata).


En nuestra región nadie confundiría un término con el otro, porque suenan *totalmente* diferentes.
Es más: algunas formas, como decir 'yelo' por 'hielo', son consideradas vulgares.


----------



## jorgema

Lexinauta said:


> En nuestra región nadie confundiría un término con el otro, porque suenan *totalmente* diferentes.
> Es más: algunas formas, como decir 'yelo' por 'hielo', son consideradas vulgares.



Seguramente porque la letra Y tiene para ustedes un sonido completamente distinto al de la semivocal que aparece en el diptongo -ie-.


----------



## Agró

Exactamente igual.

Si no sonaran igual, habría que concluir que _yerba _y _hierba _tienen distinto número de sílabas (2 y 3, respectivamente). Supongo que nadie postula que _hierba _es trisílabo (i-er-ba), ¿o sí?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Todas estas discusiones "bizantinas" y "de oído" vienen a confirmar como _*una de las características del español moderno*_ la _fragilidad y provisionalidad del sistema de las palatales_, con múltiples resultados, hasta cuatro, según la oposición que se considere, a lo que hay que añadir el casi universal *yeísmo* que viene a complicar la cosa, ya que distintos grafemas (*y*, *hi-* y *ll*) representan *una única realización* que, alofónicamente, puede ser muy variada ([y], [ŷ], [ž], [š]). Este fenómeno está en plena ebullición y aún no ha completado su ciclo.
Pero en ningún caso se diferencia en el sistema, cualquiera que éste sea, aparte idiolectos o sociolectos muy localizados y, como antes dije, propios de hablas capitalinas y basados en la hipercorrección expresiva, hi-+V  de y-+V.


----------



## Fernando

Yo considero que ie, ia, io (vocal débil+fuerte) son diptongos, o sea que tendría dos sílabas en cualquier caso. Al menos a efectos ortográficos (acentuación) así se considera.

No sé explicarlo, pero si hay semivocal en ie (como dice jorgema) en yerba no hay semivocal. [y] (repito, para mi pronunciación) no es una semivocal, es una consonante con un sonido bien definido y diferente al de la semivocal /j/ (si es que no estoy equivocado en la transcripción API.

Por cierto, cuando alguien dice que "hiede" (de acuerdo, lo normal es "jiede"), en ningún caso se confunde con "yede". Lo mismo entre hiato y yato, hiena/yena, etc. 

¿Alguien cometería una falta de ortografía cuando le dictan "hiena" y lo escribiría como "llena" (sean o no yeístas)?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pero es que* hi-+V *en español es sólo un diptongo aparente. Es una convención ortográfica en la que siempre, siempre, siempre  el grafema *hi- *representa el mismo sonido que el grafema *y-*, sea cual sea éste. Resumiendo esa i no es una vocal ni una semiconsonante ni una semivocal de la serie palatal, sino parte de un grafema, hi-, condicionado por su posición en la palabra (*siempre inicial y seguido de vocal*) que representa el mismo sonido que el grafema y-+vocal, que sí aparece en interior de palabra. Este juego *meramente ortográfico* (y que no se relaciona con ninguna característica física del sonido diferenciadora) ha servido y sirve en español para diferencial formas homófonas pertenecientes a palabras diferentes: _yerro_ (de errar) frente a _hierro_ (metal), etc.


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> Pero es que* hi-+V *en español es sólo un diptongo aparente. Es una convención ortográfica en la que siempre, siempre, siempre el grafema *hi- *representa el mismo sonido que el grafema *y-*, sea cual sea éste. Resumiendo esa i no es una vocal ni una semiconsonante ni una semivocal de la serie palatal, sino parte de un grafema, hi-, condicionado por su posición en la palabra (*siempre inicial y seguido de vocal*) que representa el mismo sonido que el grafema y-+vocal, que sí aparece en interior de palabra. Este juego *meramente ortográfico* (y que no se relaciona con ninguna característica física del sonido diferenciadora) ha servido y sirve en español para diferencial formas homófonas pertenecientes a palabras diferentes: _yerro_ (de errar) frente a _hierro_ (metal), etc.



Creo que no estoy 100% de acuerdo. En otra área gramatical, vemos como 'hie' no es igual a 'ye'. Y justamente hay una reglita para apoyarlo. ¿Se acuerdan de la conjunción 'y' que tiene que cambiar a 'e' antes de otra _? Bueno, no lo hace antes de 'hiV'. Agua y hielo. O sea que aparentemente, la  en diptongo, consonántica, a principio de palabra, es una robusta [y]. Hasta aquí vamos bien, no? Funciona para algunas regiones.

Bueno, en países (rioplatenses) donde la [y] y la [hiV] suenan realmente diferentes, no mezclamos los sonidos. 
- "hierba" y 'yerba' son totalmente distintas.

A veces para entender la fonética de un idioma, hay que analizar los regionalismos y ahí saltan los problemas y hasta las soluciones._


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues, para mí, el fenómeno rioplatense que describes es absolutamente inmotivado. Aunque, tambien es verdad, hay una línea de investigación sémica que incide sobre el tecto como res, como "cosa". En este sentido es posible entender que la forma del signo, pura abstracción convencional, pueda motivar una realidad como es la fonética, que estudia un hecho físico.
Los casos de *hi-/y-* que sólo tienen, como grafemas que son, es decir, signos que representan una realidad física (no son fonemas ni alófonos, ni nada real: pura abstracción, puro signo), el valor que adquieren por convención (en español puramente diacrítico: hierro/yerro; hielo/yelo; o heredado por la tradición gráfica que fija una u otra posibilidad, y las más veces fijadas por editores/impresores y no por lo autores).
Todo esto no obsta a que en la zona rioplatense, verdadero caldero en ebullición de la lengua (quizás por la concentración de influencias idiomáticas y, sociogeográficamente hablando, de población capitalina) se puedan dar en este caso evoluciones propias que, en todo caso, no contagian la lengua culta que sólo admite, y en contadas gotas, particularismos léxicos.


----------



## nand-o

duvija said:


> Creo que no estoy 100% de acuerdo. En otra área gramatical, vemos como 'hie' no es igual a 'ye'. Y justamente hay una reglita para apoyarlo. ¿Se acuerdan de la conjunción 'y' que tiene que cambiar a 'e' antes de otra _? Bueno, no lo hace antes de 'hiV'. Agua y hielo. O sea que aparentemente, la  en diptongo, consonántica, a principio de palabra, es una robusta [y]. Hasta aquí vamos bien, no? Funciona para algunas regiones.
> _


_
Me gusta la prueba de "Agua y hielo". Mi región es un poco peculiar, en algunos hablantes hay una fuerte tendencia a usar /ie/ incluso al principo de palabra no como una yod, sino más bien como una especie de glide. "Aguaiielo" sería una i larga. De hecho, en "*ye*ndo y vin*ie*ndo", para muchos hablantes suena igual._


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Estáis seguros de representar correctamente lo que decís, oís, o creéis decir u oír?


----------



## nand-o

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿Estáis seguros de representar correctamente lo que decís, oís, o creéis decir u oír?


En el caso que expongo, bastante seguro; es un caso un tanto peculiar donde la y, que a principio de palabra funcionaria como una semiconsonante, se aproxima, en cambio, más a un diptongo en posición interior. En pronombre "yo" puede sonar casi como el italiano "io" pero con el acento sobre la o. Incluso puede llegar a desaparecer en la cadena hablada "lo que 'o te he dicho".
En este caso, excepcional, y por supuesto alejado de otras normas más frecuentes, "hiendo" y "yendo" también se pronunciarían igual, pero de forma distinta a la mayoría de los otros hablantes. 
Solo era una aportación sobre una variante diatópica más.


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿Estáis seguros de representar correctamente lo que decís, oís, o creéis decir u oír?



Soy la primera en protestar contra la RAE cuando se tiró a defender la grafía y no el sonido. 
En este caso, lo que 'no estoy de acuerdo' (creo que no fui clara) es en tu decir de que la _ en 'hiV' no es consonántica. Me refiero al sonido y no al 'como se escribe'.

Por otra parte como para mí [hie] y [ye] son absolutamente distintas, no puedo dejar de analizarlas en forma independiente. Que sean iguales en otra región, no me las hace idénticas en la mía._


----------



## XiaoRoel

> En este caso, lo que 'no estoy de acuerdo' (creo que no fui clara) es en tu decir de que la _ en 'hiV' no es consonántica. Me refiero al sonido y no al 'como se escribe'.
> _


_Ahí sólo hay una i gráfica, para nada representa una vocal. Creo que no me has entendido bien: la i es un trozo de un signo gráfico completo, un dígrafo hi- que representa en la escritura el mismo sonido de y-, sea éste el que sea. Distinguir dos pronunciaciones donde no las hay, sino sólo dos representaciones de un mismo sonido, no deja de ser una hipercorrección, por extendida que ésta esté._


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> Ahí sólo hay una i gráfica, para nada representa una vocal. Creo que no me has entendido bien: la i es un trozo de un signo gráfico completo, un dígrafo hi- que representa en la escritura el mismo sonido de y-, sea éste el que sea. Distinguir dos pronunciaciones donde no las hay, sino sólo dos representaciones de un mismo sonido, no deja de ser una hipercorrección, por extendida que ésta esté.



...sino sólo dos representaciones de un mismo sonido...
¿Alófonos, querés decir? no, porque es el mismo sonido. Otra pregunta: decís que el rioplatense "hierba/yerba", tan distinto,¿ es una hipercorrección? (interesante teoría, pero no me cierra).


----------



## mirx

Me uno a los hipercorrectos, yo y una abrumadora mayoría de mexicanos de todos las geografías. Mi "y" de yendo es igual a la de "y" de "yo" y no veo por qué habría de ser de otra manera. Como buen yeísta, quisiera retomar lo que apuntó Fernando acerca de _hiena _y _llena; _pues bien, mi "y" de _yerba, yerro o yendo _es exactamente la misma de "llena" o "llegar"; y considerablemente diferente al sonido inicial en _hielo, hierro _o _hiel._

Un calco, casi siempre irrefutable, de una pobre o completa falsa instrucción académica en México es, precisamente, el pronunciar igual yerba/hierba (siempre con yeísmo). Claro, también habrá unos cuantos que las pronuncian igual pero con sonido vocálico (ierba) pero esa es una cuestión de acento regional.


----------



## ErOtto

Agró said:


> Exactamente igual.
> 
> Si no sonaran igual, habría que concluir que _yerba _y _hierba _tienen distinto número de sílabas (2 y 3, respectivamente). Supongo que nadie postula que _hierba _es trisílabo (i-er-ba), ¿o sí?



Hablando a nivel de pronunciación, que no de división silábica, el DPD no está _tan de acuerdo_ contigo:



> *2.*De las secuencias anteriores, se pronuncia siempre como diptongo el grupo formado por una vocal abierta tónica y una cerrada átona (en ese orden): _S_ai_nz, tem_éi_s, v_oy,_ c_au_sa._ Pero, por lo general, aparte de este grupo, una misma combinación vocálica de las mencionadas en el párrafo anterior se pronuncia, en unas palabras, dentro de la misma sílaba —diptongo— y, en otras palabras, en sílabas diferentes —hiato—; por ejemplo, la secuencia _ie_ se pronuncia como diptongo en la palabra _miedo_ (_m_ie_ - do_) y suele pronunciarse como hiato, al menos en España y algunas zonas de América, en _rieron _(_r_i - e _- ron_). Por otra parte, algunas de estas combinaciones vocálicas (las formadas por una vocal cerrada átona y una abierta tónica, o por dos vocales cerradas diferentes) pueden, en una misma palabra, fluctuar en su pronunciación entre el hiato y el diptongo, dependiendo de diversos factores, como el mayor o menor esmero en la pronunciación, el origen geográfico o social del hablante, etc.; así ocurre, por ejemplo, en _gratuito,_ que puede pronunciarse con diptongo (_gra - t_ui -_ to_) o con hiato (_gra - t_u - i _- to_), y en _cruel_ (_cr_ue_l_ o _cr_u - e_l)_.



Es decir, en su pronunciación puede fluctuar entre hier-ba y hi-er-ba... lo que no la convierte en trisílaba. 

Dicho de otro modo: los que pronunciais _hier-ba _no distinguís las pronunciaciones (llamémosla la facción Xiao) y los que pronunciamos _hi-er-ba _las distinguimos (llamémosla la facción de los hipercorrectos). 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Agró

"El sonido de la *y* en la pronunciación española, *escrito y o hi-*, aparece normalmente, dentro del grupo fónico, en posición inicial de sílaba, siempre que no precedan inmediatamente _n_ ni _l_, y en posición inicial absoluta, en la conversación rápida y, sobre todo, en sílaba inacentuada: _cayado_- ka'yađo, _rayado_-r̄a'yađo, _ayer_-a'yer, _bueyes_- 'bweyes, _hoyo_-'oyo, _sayal_-sa'yal, _ayuda_-a'yuđa, _reyerta_- r̄e'yerta, _la yema_-la 'yema, *la hierba-la 'yerҌa, de hierro-de  'yer̄o*, _mi yerno_-mi 'yerno, _hermano y hermana_-er'mãno yer'mãna, _yacimiento_, ŷaθi'mjen̦to, _yantar_-ŷan̦'tar."

Tomás Navarro Tomás, _Manual de pronunciación española_. Madrid, CSIC, 1982 (21ª ed.)


----------



## Fernando

Agró said:


> "El sonido de la *y* en la pronunciación española, escrito _y_ o _hi-_, *aparece normalmente*, dentro del grupo fónico, en posición inicial de sílaba, siempre que no precedan inmediatamente _n_ ni _l_, *y en posición inicial absoluta, **en la conversación rápida *y, sobre todo, en sílaba inacentuada: [/SIZE]



Subrayo que habla de la "conversación rápida". Y para decir "hermano yermana" tiene que ser muy rápida.


----------



## Agró

Fernando said:


> Subrayo que habla de la "conversación rápida". Y para decir "hermano yermana" tiene que ser muy rápida.


Da lo mismo:

(a propósito de la y africada) "En posición inicial acentuada, después de pausa, alternan la africada *ŷ *y la *y* fricativa, predominando la primera en pronunciación lenta, fuerte o enfática, y la segunda en pronunciación familiar, rápida o descuidada: _yegua_-'ŷegwa o 'yegwa, _yelmo_-y'̂elmo o 'yelmo, _yesca_-'yeska o 'yeska, _yo_-'ŷo o 'yo, _yugo_-'ŷugo o 'yugo, *hierba*-*'ŷerba* o *'yerba*, _yema_-'ŷema o 'yema."̂

T. Navarro Tomás, _ibid_.

Es decir, el tipo de pronunciación (cuidada o familiar, lenta o rápida) afecta solo a la cualidad de fricatividad o africatividad de la consonante, pero sigue siendo una consonante en todos los casos; no es ni vocal 'i' ni semiconsonante 'j'.


----------



## Fernando

Pues si es el caso (por favor, si puedes y existe pásame un enlace al texto completo), discrepo con el señor Navarro Tomás.

Desde mi punto de vista, excepto en palabras muy determinadas (hielo, hierba, hierro) nunca se confunden los sonidos. En los casos en los que se podría producir confusión: hiena/llena, "hi"y hago"/yago, "y eso"/yeso, no se produce nunca en una pronunciación mínimamente cuidada. Por otro lado, y me repito, hiede nunca se pronuncia como "yede" (si acaso como "jiede", más común que la pronunciación cuidada), ni hiato como yato, y así sucesivamente. 

A mí si alguien me dijese que "ie" no es un diptongo sino un "yato" pensaría que tiene algún problema de pronunciación.

En las palabras que primero he mencionado (hielo...), la pronunciación "yelo" me suena como vulgarismo crudo. Para hierba y hierro, yo (y creo que no soy el único) distingo claramente cuando quiero pronunciar [ierba] y cuando quiero pronunciar yerba, siendo (para mi fonéticamente desentrenado oído) para mí predominante en el uso diario (Extremadura/Madrid, crisol de las Españas/la tele) la primera [ierba]. 

Lamentablemente no te puedo decir si hago una ^y fricativa, pero entiendo que no, que hago el mismo sonido que cuando digo "Diego".


----------



## Fernando

La III Guerra Mundial se producirá por la disputa entre éstos:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=64923694621&v=wall

y éstos

http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-mi-tambien-me-caga-que-digan-yelo-en-vez-de-hielo/118323778201003


----------



## ErOtto

Agró said:


> Da lo mismo



No es lo mismo que da igual. (Por lo menos para los  _hi_percorrectos ).

Igual que no es lo mismo "tejidos y novedades en el piso de encima" que "te jodes y no ves nada, y encima te piso". 
Como tampoco es lo mismo "un metro de encaje negro" que que "un negro te _encaje _un metro". 

Nos estamos yendo (que no hiendo) por derroteros que, so excusa de aportar pruebas, nos alejan de la pregunta.
Es afirmable, entendible y aceptable que mucha gente no haga diferenciación, a la hora de pronunciar, entre hierba y yerba o entre hierro y yerro. Al igual que lo es también que otra gente sí las diferencie.

Pero... ¿que no haya (que no halla) diferencia entre yendo y hiendo?
(Sin pretender, en absoluto, yendir... perdón... hendir... esto... hender el fluir de este hilo )

Saludos
Er


----------



## XiaoRoel

La distinción entre yendo y hiendo en la pronunciación es un rasgo dialectal y ni siquiera muy extendido.
Además de todo lo dicho por Agró o por mí, sólo hay que consultar bibliografía importante o fundamental sobre fonética y fonología del español, Navarro Tomás, Quilis, Alarcos o Harris, para ver que esa distincio es un fenómeno dialectal, de causas no muy claras.
Para mí en todo este tema hay un punto fundamental: esta distinción no es "natural" ya que la conciencia del paradigma y de la hache etimológica conservada, apuntan a un hablante algo letrado, no a un iletrado. En lo antiguo *hi-* e *y-*, grafemas iniciales ante vocal (pero no _i_) eran intercambiables. En la pronunciación de hi- distinta de y, hay un ataque glotal que no es lo normal en español, como se puede comprobar consultando léxicos de hace un siglo y más.
Todo apunta a algo moderno, y a la presencia de la hipercorrección (consideración del paradigma y de la hache etimológica) y quizás a ritmos lentos del habla. Es muy posible que uno de los orígenes del fenómeno (como sucedió en épocas y zonas determinadas con la distinción hipercorrecta de v/b en la ronunciación) sea la costumbre del dictado de los maestros en las escuelas. En estos dictados eran corrientes estas hipercorrecciones para ayudar al alumno.
En el español general la fricativa palatal o su alófono africado se escriben en comienzo de palabra como y- o hi- indistintamente, según la tradición o el lexema, sin que esto suponga una diferencia de pronunciación.
En un artículo de Harris (de comienzos de la década de 1970), hay una nota a pie de página sobre esta hipercorrección, tratada como un hecho dialectal y marginal dentro de lo general del español:
"[…] los varios dialectos comienzan a discrepar en alguno que otro detalle. Por ejemplo, los hay que distinguen _hierba_ de _yerba_ y _hierro_ de _yerro_, etc. Sería interesante estudiar las consecuencias formales de tales distinciones, es decir, las diferencias en las gramáticas de los varios dialectos, [.]!".
Es decir, la distinción en la pronunciación entre las grafías *hi-+V* y *y-+V *en cuestión es un fenómeno, dialectal, no bien estudiado y, a lo que parece por todos los datos, relativamente reciente*.
*Esta distinción dialectal además, va contra una regla fundamental, la de la* consonantización, *que ocurriría a cualquier *i ante vocal *en posición* inicial absoluta.
*Para mi el caso de la hipercorrección dialectal y sus posibles motivos, así como lo reciente del hecho (supone una cierta formación letrada, lo cual sólo se ha generalizado en los últimos cien años anteriores). Ahora bien, cada cual es libre de opinar lo que quiera, aunque con esas opiniones suspendería un examen de fonética y fonología del español.


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> La distinción entre yendo y hiendo en la pronunciación es un rasgo dialectal y ni siquiera muy extendido.
> Además de todo lo dicho por Agró o por mí, sólo hay que consultar bibliografía importante o fundamental sobre fonética y fonología del español, Navarro Tomás, Quilis, Alarcos o Harris, para ver que esa distincio es un fenómeno dialectal, de causas no muy claras.
> Para mí en todo este tema hay un punto fundamental: esta distinción no es "natural" ya que la conciencia del paradigma y de la hache etimológica conservada, apuntan a un hablante algo letrado, no a un iletrado. En lo antiguo *hi-* e *y-*, grafemas iniciales ante vocal (pero no _i_) eran intercambiables. En la pronunciación de hi- distinta de y, hay un ataque glotal que no es lo normal en español, como se puede comprobar consultando léxicos de hace un siglo y más.
> Todo apunta a algo moderno, y a la presencia de la hipercorrección (consideración del paradigma y de la hache etimológica) y quizás a ritmos lentos del habla. Es muy posible que uno de los orígenes del fenómeno (como sucedió en épocas y zonas determinadas con la distinción hipercorrecta de v/b en la ronunciación) sea la costumbre del dictado de los maestros en las escuelas. En estos dictados eran corrientes estas hipercorrecciones para ayudar al alumno.
> En el español general la fricativa palatal o su alófono africado se escriben en comienzo de palabra como y- o hi- indistintamente, según la tradición o el lexema, sin que esto suponga una diferencia de pronunciación.
> En un artículo de Harris (de comienzos de la década de 1970), hay una nota a pie de página sobre esta hipercorrección, tratada como un hecho dialectal y marginal dentro de lo general del español:
> "[…] los varios dialectos comienzan a discrepar en alguno que otro detalle. Por ejemplo, los hay que distinguen _hierba_ de _yerba_ y _hierro_ de _yerro_, etc. Sería interesante estudiar las consecuencias formales de tales distinciones, es decir, las diferencias en las gramáticas de los varios dialectos, [.]!".
> Es decir, la distinción en la pronunciación entre las grafías *hi-+V* y *y-+V *en cuestión es un fenómeno, dialectal, no bien estudiado y, a lo que parece por todos los datos, relativamente reciente*.
> *Esta distinción dialectal además, va contra una regla fundamental, la de la* consonantización, *que ocurriría a cualquier *i ante vocal *en posición* inicial absoluta.
> *Para mi el caso de la hipercorrección dialectal y sus posibles motivos, así como lo reciente del hecho (supone una cierta formación letrada, lo cual sólo se ha generalizado en los últimos cien años anteriores). Ahora bien, cada cual es libre de opinar lo que quiera, aunque con esas opiniones suspendería un examen de fonética y fonología del español.



Años más tarde, Harris se dedicó al castellano argentino y vino con unas teorías un tanto dudosas (tuve alguna seria discusión personalmente con él). Estudió sobretodo el cambio que se estaba produciendo entre zh y sh (lo escribo como lo que escribiría un diccionario) y cuando le pregunté cómo afectaba eso a la africada normal a inicio de frase, me saltó con un disparate. Que en posición inicial, se decía 'cho, chevo, cherba'. Eso no lo pude verificar ni en Baires ni en Mdeo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Años más tarde, Harris se dedicó al castellano argentino y vino con unas teorías un tanto dudosas (tuve alguna seria discusión personalmente con él). Estudió sobretodo el cambio que se estaba produciendo entre zh y sh (lo escribo como lo que escribiría un diccionario) y cuando le pregunté cómo afectaba eso a la africada normal a inicio de frase, me saltó con un disparate. Que en posición inicial, se decía 'cho, chevo, cherba'. Eso no lo pude verificar ni en Baires ni en Mdeo.


Tampoco soy yo muy de Harris, aunque respete su trabajo. Todos los _chomskyanos_ tienen un algo de aventurados en sus teorías. Pero esto no obsta a que se haya fijado en el fenómeno (en esta época estudiaba el español de México), cosa que no consideran los autores españoles, para quienes hi- inicial ante vocal representa el mismo sonido que y- inicial ante vocal: palatal fricativa con un alófono africado y al menos dos alófonos rehilantes.


----------



## Fernando

Bueno, bueno, si somos hipercorrectos pero al menos somos letrados y capitalinos no nos sentimos tan insultados.

No me duelen prendas en admitir que es "más fácil" o más "natural" en castellano pronunciar ácido yalurónico que hialurónico. Será por lo del ataque glotal. 

Personalmente hago mutis insistiendo que en muchos lugares (no sé si por ser capitalinos -no es mi caso, excepto por residencia- o por letrados -tampoco- o por j***po***s -¿qui lo sa?) hacemos una clara distinción y que pronunciamos la mayor parte de las palabras que contienen hi+vocal como i+vocal.

Excursus: Por algún motivo, la palabra "paranoia" se me hace especialmente difícil de pronunciar "a la hipercorrecta" y la suelo pronunciar (conscientemente) como "paranoya".

He aprendido mucho en este hilo.


----------



## duvija

Fernando said:


> He aprendido mucho en este hilo.



Excelente hilo, sí.


----------



## _SantiWR_

Henrik Larsson said:


> Tengo una duda que me corroe: "hiendo" (del verbo "hender") y "yendo" (del verbo "ir") son homófonos? No consigo encontrar una respuesta, ni siquiera sé si ambas palabras contienen el fonema /j/ o /ʎ/.
> 
> Gracias



Como ya se ha dicho es algo regional. En tu zona seguramente se pronuncien igual, de ahí tu duda. En cambio en la mía nadie se haría esa pregunta porque es un hecho obvio que absolutamente todo el mundo las pronuncia diferente, nada de hipercorrección. Lo mismo con hierro/yerro, hierba/yerba, etc. A mí me choca que gente de ciertas regiones de España pronuncie hielo como si fuera yelo.

Santiago.


----------



## Agró

Sigo citando a Navarro Tomás, ibid, págs. 49 y 50:

"En principio de sílaba la *i-* inicial de diptongo se pronuncia generalmente como consonante, no haciéndose, por consiguiente, diferencia ninguna, en cuanto al sonido inicial, entre _hierba _y _yegua_, _hierro _y _yeso_, _hiena _y _yema_, etc., ver 119 y 120*. Bajo la influencia de la escritura suele hacerse distinción, en pronunciación esmerada, entre dichas formas, diciendo _hierba_, _hierro_, _hiena_, con semiconsonante *j*, y _yeso_, _yegua_, _yema_, con consonante, *y*; pero lo corriente es, como se dice en los párrafos citados, *pronunciar una verdadera consonante palatal en unos y otros casos*."

*Estos párrafos ya los he citado en anteriores posts.

Parece ser que lo corriente, cuando T.N.T. elaboró su obra, ya no lo es tanto ahora.


----------



## Calambur

Agró said:


> Sigo citando a Navarro Tomás, ibid, págs. 49 y 50:
> 
> "En principio de sílaba la *i-* inicial de diptongo se pronuncia generalmente como consonante, no haciéndose, por consiguiente, diferencia ninguna, en cuanto al sonido inicial, entre _hierba _y _yegua_, _hierro _y _yeso_, _hiena _y _yema_, etc., ver 119 y 120*. Bajo la influencia de la escritura suele hacerse distinción, en pronunciación esmerada, entre dichas formas, diciendo _hierba_, _hierro_, _hiena_, con semiconsonante *j*, y _yeso_, _yegua_, _yema_, con consonante, *y*; pero lo corriente es, como se dice en los párrafos citados, *pronunciar una verdadera consonante palatal en unos y otros casos*."
> 
> *Estos párrafos ya los he citado en anteriores posts.
> 
> Parece ser que lo corriente, cuando T.N.T. elaboró su obra, ya no lo es tanto ahora.


Perdón por meterme en estas cuestiones que distan de ser mi fuerte (y que, a decir verdad, no me interesan demasiado), pero mi oreja todavía oye bien. Por aquí (zona del español rioplantense) la *diferencia* de pronunciación de _hierba _y _yerba, hierro _y _yerro, _etc_. _es *clarísima*.

En cuanto a T.N.T. me pregunto dos cosas:
1) ¿A qué/quiénes/cuántos/de donde/etc. se referiría cuando habló de 'lo corriente'?, y
2) ¿cómo es posible que 'lo corriente' haya variado en tan pocos años?


----------



## duvija

Eso es lo interesante que tiene el español. Que dentro de un mismo idioma, los regionalismos traten determinados sonidos como dos fonemas diferentes, y otros los traten como alófonos. Normalmente hay que buscar ejemplos en otros idiomas para comparar, pero nosotros lo tenemos servido en bandeja.


----------



## torrebruno

Y a todo esto, _hielo _sonará dependiendo de qué lugar ocupe en la frase, del reparto tónico de la misma y de qué forma acaben las palabras precedentes.
Un poner: por muy andaluz que yo sea, “hielo”, así suelta y sola, la pronuncio como está escrita; y sospecho que casi como toda la humanidad. Pero igualmente estoy seguro de que al ir a pedir un cubata en un bar, no será lo mismo escucharme diciendo “ponme hielo” que “ponme más hielo” que “ponme limón y hielo”. Los fonólogos me daréis la razón.
Un saludo a todos y felicitaciones por la categoría de vuestros argumentos.


----------



## ErOtto

torrebruno said:


> ...Pero igualmente estoy seguro de que al ir a pedir un cubata en un bar, no será lo mismo escucharme diciendo “ponme hielo” que “ponme más hielo” que “ponme limón y hielo”...



Sobre todo cuando pides el _sétimo _cubata. 

En este caso concreto estoy plenamente de acuerdo con aquellos a los que en un post anterior denominé la 'facción de Xiao'... sí o sí se pronunciará YELO. 
Incluso los que somos de la 'facción de los hipercorrectos' pronunciamos YELO... o incluso LLELO en este caso. 

_Prosit_
Er


----------



## Calambur

ErOtto said:


> Incluso los que somos de la 'facción de los hipercorrectos' pronunciamos YELO... o incluso LLELO en este caso.


Me parece que formo parte de una facción extrema, extraña e incorrecta: la de los _super-hipercorrectos, _y lo digo porque yo pronuncio_ /limóni iélo/._


----------



## ErOtto

Calambur said:


> Me parece que formo parte de una facción extrema, extraña e incorrecta: la de los _super-hipercorrectos, _y lo digo porque yo pronuncio_ /limóni iélo/._



¿Después del _sétimo _cubata? ¡_Joé_, qué aguante _tienesss, liiindagadida_!


----------



## torrebruno

ErOtto said:


> Sobre todo cuando pides el _sétimo _cubata.
> 
> En este caso concreto estoy plenamente de acuerdo con aquellos a los que en un post anterior denominé la 'facción de Xiao'... sí o sí se pronunciará YELO.
> Incluso los que somos de la 'facción de los hipercorrectos' pronunciamos YELO... o incluso LLELO en este caso.
> 
> _Prosit_
> Er


Que no, que no; te atragantaste con el limón. "Yelou submarin" y, y...


----------

